# Molly moonshine.



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Jun 26, 2016)

This guy is specifically dangerous to women. He beat me up a bit when before I could unglomm him from myself but I was lucky.I have long since settled down and have a family but I keep hearing about girls getting beaten and attacked by him and him ruining their property and trying to rape them. I don't even travel anymore and I have made friends with three girls who have had similar experiences to mine or worse. Please, if you see a girl with him talk to her. Make sure she is okay and wants to be there. Not trying to get anyone to start a fight but he broke my hand forcing me to smile and act okay. Please , he is really nice at first and very good at playing cute but he is VERY dangerous . This is the only picture I have caption isn't mine.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 26, 2016)

good on getting the word out on people like this. fuck this guy.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 26, 2016)

fatwa. Ew thats so horrible. Good that youre warning people.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 26, 2016)

damn, sorry to hear you had to go through with that. sucks that there's people like this out there, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Jun 27, 2016)

Nah, I usually just move along with my life but once girls started talking and telling their stories I had to say something. None of the guys know him but his reputation among the girl is Mudd. Unfortunately word doesn't usually get around fast when it comes to domestic abusers and users. To be honest most of us hate admitting being fooled and jacked up by a tool so we keep our mouths shut.


----------



## Deadzero2100 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello Melanie curry... Why don't you just leave Molly and Abigail alone like seriously before something bad happens.


----------



## Deadzero2100 (Jul 1, 2016)

This should discredit the original post as being nothing more than a case of psycho stalking good people. If anything Melanie curry is a untrustworthy person.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 1, 2016)

okay, i allowed the two previous posts because there's obviously something going on here, but the images that @Deadzero2100 don't show anything besides a bunch of face book people talking shit back and forth, no evidence either way, so they're kinda useless.

also that's the worst job ive ever seen of someone trying to redact information. i can still see everyone's names...


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Okay, how about this. My name is Abigail Smith. I'm Molly's fiancé. Molly didn't want to date this woman who was very, very crazy. She always threatened to call the police on him, claiming he beat her or raped her when she didn't get her way. He left and she's been making up lies and trying to have him killed. She's made at least 11 or 12 fake profiles on Facebook and Instagram trying to talk to both of us, but we keep blocking them. Everyone knows she's crazy and a liar, so she now uses her old fake profiles on squat the planet to try to get people on her side. Molly has NEVER put paws on me, he won't even slap me during sex. I've known him for two years. Wanna talk to me about it? My name is Abigail Nicole Smith on fb.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 1, 2016)

AbbyNormalxo said:


> Okay, how about this. My name is Abigail Smith. I'm Molly's fiancé. Molly didn't want to date this woman who was very, very crazy. She always threatened to call the police on him, claiming he beat her or raped her when she didn't get her way. He left and she's been making up lies and trying to have him killed. She's made at least 11 or 12 fake profiles on Facebook and Instagram trying to talk to both of us, but we keep blocking them. Everyone knows she's crazy and a liar, so she now uses her old fake profiles on squat the planet to try to get people on her side. Molly has NEVER put paws on me, he won't even slap me during sex. I've known him for two years. Wanna talk to me about it? My name is Abigail Nicole Smith on fb.



okay! much better! sounds pretty reasonable, and it's unfortunate that people choose to abuse this area of our forums, so my sympathies. i'm going to leave this open for a few days to give @Kittwoopsiessmith a chance to respond, but if a convincing counter-argument doesn't come forth, i'm going to delete this thread entirely and take action on @Kittwoopsiessmith's account.

if you have any more information such as fb accounts and other evidence, please let us know.


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you Matt! I'll talk to Molly when he wakes up from his nap and get him to send me some of the fake profile screenshots. This girl is unrelentless in her efforts to ruin his life. She smashed his banjo and stole a bunch of his things. This woman is cray!


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

She's even made fake profiles of his ex girlfriends and created Facebook conversations of them talking back and forth about how "abusive" he is.


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Her most recent fake account is called "itsgunthers birthdaytoday"


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

She made it over a year ago but just started using it. She did this to her ex boyfriend too.


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

This is gonna take a really long time because there are hundreds of messages. Here's one profile she made.


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Round 2... AAAAAND FIGHT!


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Moar


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 1, 2016)

damn @Deadzero2100 coming into the thread like POW after offering people pbrs. 

how do you know so much about these folk if yer so new to travelling? not talking shit or calling anybody out, just curious as how you know so much about this drama.


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Aw, fuck it


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

Whothefuck Areyou
Riley Riley
Wurst Nitemare
Melanie Curry
Melony Kirby
Mel Bell
Chessie Curry
Deadpixie Geerl
Itsgunthers Birthdaytoday 

And there are more, but he can't find them all.


----------



## AbbyNormalxo (Jul 1, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> damn @Deadzero2100 coming into the thread like POW after offering people pbrs.
> 
> how do you know so much about these folk if yer so new to travelling? not talking shit or calling anybody out, just curious as how you know so much about this drama.


He's my friend from middle school and high school


----------



## Deadzero2100 (Jul 2, 2016)

@AbbyNormalxo @Matt Derrick 
maybe a new thread is due for Melanie curry?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 2, 2016)

Deadzero2100 said:


> @AbbyNormalxo @Matt Derrick
> maybe a new thread is due for Melanie curry?



perhaps. let's give it a day or two and see what she has to say, she hasn't logged into StP since sunday.

most of those pics look like pretty damning evidence to me, so this isn't looking too good for @Kittwoopsiessmith, and i don't like people using StP to sling mud at other people.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Jul 7, 2016)

Go ahead and make one for Melanie. She did contact me on Facebook but unfortunately I am not her. Matt, Private message me and I will supply proof that I am completely different person with no reason to lie. Sorry for you lady. Run while you still have breath in you lungs.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Jul 7, 2016)

I sent Matt Derick a time stamped picture with my ID. I am not who she says I am and never sent any messages to her or whatever. This post was to help other women, including you. I know he is not capable of having a normal relationship. I have heard too many women tell me their horror stories. Please get out while you can. Enough women die at the hands of their men.


----------



## autumn (Jul 7, 2016)

We have definitively confirmed that @Kittwoopsiessmith is not this Melanie person. This thread will now be locked.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 14, 2022)

so, a third party that did not want to be identified came forward with this photo from @AbbyNormalxo's FB account that seems relevant:







so it appears things with south with @AbbyNormalxo and the accused after they defended them. I'm going to temporarily re-open this thread in case they want to comment on this person.


----------



## stilleclipse (May 7, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> so, a third party that did not want to be identified came forward with this photo from @AbbyNormalxo's FB account that seems relevant:
> 
> View attachment 68004
> 
> ...


unfortunately Abby passed away in 2019


----------

